# Amplifier integrated stereo hk - 6500



## select4less (Sep 15, 2009)

I have always wanted a Harman Karden Amp. Just won a bid on a E-Bay on a AMPLIFIER INTEGRATED STEREO HARMAN/KARDON HK - 6500 . Would like to know if anyone has owned this Amp. and get their input. I guess it's a little late, if I made the wrong choice. The amp is supposed to be in great shape.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
While I have never listened to that particular model, HK's Stereo Receiver's have an excellent reputation and I am sure will sound quite nice.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## select4less (Sep 15, 2009)

Thanks, I hope so, Will post after I get it and let you know.


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

I think that the HK amplifiers are great for the money. You'll likely be happy with your purchase.


----------

